# North Wales reptile shops



## ade

Going on a day trip on saturday 16 to north wales was wondering if there is any reptile shops up there. If you can give me names of shops and postcode that would be great.


----------



## rob-stl-07

are reptile cymru in north wales?


----------



## Tops

no

The living rainforest is in Rhyl. I think thats about it though.

If you want their details Google is your friend.


----------



## Athravan

rob-stl-07 said:


> are reptile cymru in north wales?


We're in South Wales right on the coast.. small country but driving across it takes a looong time :lol2:


----------



## ade

So you telling me guys there's no reP shop in north wales? GREAT ME GOING TO HAVE A GREAT DAY.


----------



## jaysnakeman

there is a few the living rainforest as already mentioned is probably the best and there is abbey pets which is about 1/4 mile from rainforest its not as good but they have african dwarf crocs in at the moment


----------



## ade

jaysnakeman said:


> there is a few the living rainforest as already mentioned is probably the best and there is abbey pets which is about 1/4 mile from rainforest its not as good but they have african dwarf crocs in at the moment


You got postcode


----------



## Athravan

Yell.com the UK's local search engine - search for UK businesses came up with the following.

(note i've never been to any of these and have no clue if they're good or what range they sell)

Conwy Water Gardens
GLYN ISA,
ROWEN,
Gwynedd,
LL32 8TP
Coarse Fishing North Wales - Dutch Pancake House - North Wales Aquatics - Conwy Water Gardens

The Living Rainforest
Rhyl, LL18 2HT 
The Living Rainforest - Welcome To The Living Rainforest

Contact Pets
9 The Parade
Blacon
Chester
CH1 5HN
Contact Pets & Tackle, Chester

The Pet & Garden Shop 
16, Sea View Rd,
Colwyn Bay,
Clwyd
LL29 8DG

Abbey Pets
28, Water St,
Rhyl,
Clwyd
LL18 1SS


----------



## ade

Athravan said:


> Yell.com the UK's local search engine - search for UK businesses came up with the following.
> 
> (note i've never been to any of these and have no clue if they're good or what range they sell)
> 
> Conwy Water Gardens
> GLYN ISA,
> ROWEN,
> Gwynedd,
> LL32 8TP
> Coarse Fishing North Wales - Dutch Pancake House - North Wales Aquatics - Conwy Water Gardens
> 
> The Living Rainforest
> Rhyl, LL18 2HT
> The Living Rainforest - Welcome To The Living Rainforest
> 
> Contact Pets
> 9 The Parade
> Blacon
> Chester
> CH1 5HN
> Contact Pets & Tackle, Chester
> 
> The Pet & Garden Shop
> 16, Sea View Rd,
> Colwyn Bay,
> Clwyd
> LL29 8DG
> 
> Abbey Pets
> 28, Water St,
> Rhyl,
> Clwyd
> LL18 1SS


Fantastic give your self a gold star:no1:


----------



## jaysnakeman

dont bother with the shop in colwyn bay its not got much on offer


----------



## rob-stl-07

i didnt know chester was in wales :whistling2:


----------



## tazzyasb

jaysnakeman said:


> dont bother with the shop in colwyn bay its not got much on offer


 
I could never find the one in colwyn bay lol.

Abbey pets is owned by a mate of mine. If Ian or Matt are in tell them Tara and Chris said hi. Abbey pets is not a specialist reptile shop but can be worth a look. Living Rainforest is spot on. theres also one in Buckley called Chystalist pets (something like that) which is okay. try yell.com for reptile shops near chester which is as good as north wales it so close. There is about three. I would say have a good day but your going to north wales so it will be hard. Sorry lived in Rhyl for three years and hated it.


----------



## ade

thanks for the replies people i'm off out for a fun day in north wales.


----------



## HadesDragons

Contact Pets is just down the road from me. I haven't been in for a couple of months, but over the last year or so they've cut right back on the range of reps that they sell, but have quite a few of the ones that they are now focussing on. Last time I was in they had several cages of GTPs, loads of inverts (including cetipedes etc) and amphibians. Dave usually keeps at least a couple of cages with dwarf monitors in, so if you're in the area it's worth a look (based on how it was at the end of the summer...)

Conwy Water Gardens has a very small reptile section, and is very hard to find - they have the usual BDs/Leos, and occasionally something unusual will pop up in there as well, but it's a bit hit and miss with regards to what you will find.

Living Rainforest has just about the best selection of species I've ever seen in a pet shop, and Steve seems to really know what he's talking about.

Of course if you're looking for a day out with lot's of reptiles to see, there's always the tropical house/komodo house/east-asian house at Chester Zoo...


----------



## ade

Poped into the living rain forest and what a shop. its brill. Picked me up a western hog nose 06.


----------



## the-gypo

Reptile express in Oswestry:no1:
Moreton park garden center in Chirk
Coed-y -dinas in Welshpool
Hope this helps


----------



## ade

Thanks i'll give the one in welshpool a try at the weekend.


----------



## jaysnakeman

did you go to abbey pets too? its so close to the rainforest it would be a waste of a visit not too


----------



## jaysnakeman

tazzyasb said:


> I could never find the one in colwyn bay lol.
> 
> Abbey pets is owned by a mate of mine. If Ian or Matt are in tell them Tara and Chris said hi. Abbey pets is not a specialist reptile shop but can be worth a look. Living Rainforest is spot on. theres also one in Buckley called Chystalist pets (something like that) which is okay. try yell.com for reptile shops near chester which is as good as north wales it so close. There is about three. I would say have a good day but your going to north wales so it will be hard. Sorry lived in Rhyl for three years and hated it.


you didnt miss much tbh i heard the shop in colwyn bay was great so i went there and it was just a few frogs, corns and leos. when did you last go to abbey pets? they have had a refit in the last year and are much more rep oriented these days hence matt keeping some of his crocs there


----------



## ade

jaysnakeman said:


> did you go to abbey pets too? its so close to the rainforest it would be a waste of a visit not too


Sorry did not get the chance to go hear as the misses was pulling a face that i pre planned the trip.:whistling2:


----------



## dollyed

i love abbey pets


----------



## sallyconyers

Living Rainforest is by far the best shop in North Wales - the rest are not what would be called specialist, the guys who own abbey seem nice though. Shame all the rep shops are on the coast and the nice part of N.Wales is in land - much better than nasty rhyl - the living rainforest is the only reason I go to Rhyl and I unfortuneatly have to use the train station which smells like wee wee


----------



## meekesh

rob-stl-07 said:


> i didnt know chester was in wales :whistling2:


chester is not wales ites england


----------



## AmazonExotics

hi there
just thought i'd mension amazon exotics too! we havnt been open long but we have over 100 reptiles in store and all relevent dry goods, vivs etc
we have an offer on at the moment..

free bearded dragon when you buy a full setup!

you can also find us on facebook

we are on anglesey in the town of valley near holyhead
the address is
amazon exotics
texaco fourcourt
london road valley
LL65 3DP
01407 742580
if anyone needs some unusual critters just pm me i can usually source the more obscure species

regards 
stewart


----------



## lloydd1981

jaysnakeman said:


> dont bother with the shop in colwyn bay its not got much on offer


the colwyn bay shop is great the staff are friendly they have a common boa in atm and fire and ice bearded dragons really cheap no one else got thin in north wales at this price its worth a look and they will order in anything for you!!!


----------



## jools

the-gypo said:


> Reptile express in Oswestry:no1:
> Moreton park garden center in Chirk
> Coed-y -dinas in Welshpool
> Hope this helps


I think (could be wrong) that reptile express has closed down now. Moreton Park is worth a look. Craig has worked really hard to expand the rep section. They also buy some of my Leo babies off me. Still not a great selection but this is Shropshire/Powys after all.
Coed-y-dinas has a few Leos and sometimes AFTs and cresties lizard wise. A few snakes and torts. TBH they are pants and their stock seldom looks in good health. I will not sell my Leos to them.


----------



## Tilly1988

lloydd1981 said:


> the colwyn bay shop is great the staff are friendly they have a common boa in atm and fire and ice bearded dragons really cheap no one else got thin in north wales at this price its worth a look and they will order in anything for you!!!


The colwyn bay shop is absolutely terrible. 

The staff have no correct knowledge and they certainly dont stock fire & ice. I rang mark (woodrot) yesterday and he's never supplied F&I to them. They Dont have any sort of paperwork either.

They also advertise their reps as just 'frog' and 'snake'. They should stick to budgie seed to be honest.


----------



## lloydd1981

*why slate the staff*



Tilly1988 said:


> The colwyn bay shop is absolutely terrible.
> 
> The staff have no correct knowledge and they certainly dont stock fire & ice. I rang mark (woodrot) yesterday and he's never supplied F&I to them. They Dont have any sort of paperwork either.
> 
> They also advertise their reps as just 'frog' and 'snake'. They should stick to budgie seed to be honest.


 
As a member of the staff I can confirm that the lables are not just frog and snake! id like to find out how you seem to know the knowledge level and qualifications the staff hold? you are correct about the paperwork on the bearded dragons however the parents have paperwork, one of our customers who purchased them from The living Rainforest where steve imported them from terri in america not supplied by mark as a result they are what they are not selling them as F&I and were never labled as either not to upset anyone, 
ONE LAST POINT 
Colwyn Bay Pet Shop & Aquatics are a Pet shop 
they dont advertise or try to be a reptile specialist 
maybe you should try to be polite and get the facts before bieng abusive


----------



## OrigamiB

You were selling them as fire & ice, I know this for a fact as I phoned up the shop previously and asked about them and was most definately told they were Fire & Ice. When I enquired about any paperwork/certificates, the staff got all confused and said I needed to speak to the boss, when I asked to speak to the boss he happened to not be in. When I asked when he'd be in there wasnt any answer for that either lmao. Since you're not a reptile 'expert' I think i'll stick to the other shops around north wales lol


----------



## knaebot

lloydd1981 said:


> As a member of the staff I can confirm that the lables are not just frog and snake! id like to find out how you seem to know the knowledge level and qualifications the staff hold? you are correct about the paperwork on the bearded dragons however the parents have paperwork, one of our customers who purchased them from The living Rainforest where steve imported them from terri in america not supplied by mark as a result they are what they are not selling them as F&I and were never labled as either not to upset anyone,
> ONE LAST POINT
> Colwyn Bay Pet Shop & Aquatics are a Pet shop
> they dont advertise or try to be a reptile specialist
> maybe you should try to be polite and get the facts before bieng abusive


the very fact that you sell reptiles should require you to have a good knowledge of the animals you are supplying
its not a case of being a reptile specialists, but perhaps a vague understanding of reptiles might be helpful :whistling2:


----------



## lloydd1981

knaebot said:


> the very fact that you sell reptiles should require you to have a good knowledge of the animals you are supplying
> its not a case of being a reptile specialists, but perhaps a vague understanding of reptiles might be helpful :whistling2:[/QUOT
> 
> i agree and i can assure you the staff do have knowledge for reptiles and a whole lot more


----------



## lloydd1981

OrigamiB said:


> You were selling them as fire & ice, I know this for a fact as I phoned up the shop previously and asked about them and was most definately told they were Fire & Ice. When I enquired about any paperwork/certificates, the staff got all confused and said I needed to speak to the boss, when I asked to speak to the boss he happened to not be in. When I asked when he'd be in there wasnt any answer for that either lmao. Since you're not a reptile 'expert' I think i'll stick to the other shops around north wales lol


yes i have hurd about your phone call wednesday is my day off so i was not there. if you had been in the shop you would have seen them labled up as bearded dragons not F&I bearded dragons. so no not selling them as however if both their parents were terri`s unrelated F&I what would you class them as? You wouldnt of known untill i put a comment on here so yes this slating is all my fault. We know what they are and where the parents came from and tbph a cheeper one without a printed bit of paper is a bonus, No one is a reptile expert and no one will ever be. As for paperwork and certificates are just made up bits of paper as the only real paperwork and certs come from defra and cities.
strange how some people feel the need to try and out do others on here


----------

